# Pitch Shifting Audio in Cubase



## jononotbono (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm using Cubase and I am wondering about Pitch Shifting audio.

If, for example, I use a Synth like Serum, draw an 8 Bar Event with evenly spaced 16th notes (all the same Pitch), I can draw in a Parabolic Curve and set the Pitchbend in Serum to 2 Octaves. Then have the automation curve pitchbend the 16th notes over the 8 Bars.

How can I do this with some Audio that I have recorded?

I have thought about dropping the Audio I have recorded into Kontakt and using the Pitchbend Wheel on a Keyboard controller (or drawing it in) but I'm not even sure if this is possible. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

Jono


----------



## pmountford (Dec 5, 2016)

Not in front of DAW atm but you can easily pitch shift audio in Cubase. Right click on the audio event and you have a text menu appear. If you then select Process I think that the Pitch Shift is towards the bottom of the sub menu. The Pitch Shift dialog opens and you can change the audio as you want. Is this what you meant?


----------



## Smikes77 (Dec 5, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I'm using Cubase and I am wondering about Pitch Shifting audio.
> 
> If, for example, I use a Synth like Serum, draw an 8 Bar Event with evenly spaced 16th notes (all the same Pitch), I can draw in a Parabolic Curve and set the Pitchbend in Serum to 2 Octaves. Then have the automation curve pitchbend the 16th notes over the 8 Bars.
> 
> ...



'Audio'
'Process'
'Pitch Shift'


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 5, 2016)

That's not what I mean. That just pitch shifts the audio. SOrry, this should be a little clearer. Can I do this but with an Audio file I have recorded...


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm thinking that dropping a recording into Kontakt maybe the way to go?


----------



## Smikes77 (Dec 5, 2016)

Like this?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 5, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> That's not what I mean. That just pitch shifts the audio. SOrry, this should be a little clearer. Can I do this but with an Audio file I have recorded...



Not like the way you are doing it with midi, but there is an option. Doubleclick on the Wave or file in the Cubase Track. Then you see the Waveform. Then on the left menu, go on effects, then choose the effects "pitch shift" which will apprear in the dropdown menu and then you are able to draw a custom curve (line with dots) to manipulate the pitch shift in the enveloped wave. You can also define there the amplitude of the pitch shift as well by changing the semitones


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 5, 2016)

Ok thanks! Yeah that works. It's not quite as good but still does work. I am going to have a play with Kontakt and start learning how to import my own Sounds so I can edit them with the Midi tools! Thanks again!


----------



## samphony (Dec 5, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Ok thanks! Yeah that works. It's not quite as good but still does work. I am going to have a play with Kontakt and start learning how to import my own Sounds so I can edit them with the Midi tools! Thanks again!



What about if you drag a region into the groove agent and work with that? But Kontakt should work as well is swift to time machine or time machine pro.

You could also rewire Ableton live into your daw and do your audio mangling there if you have a copy. As I'm a logic user I do these things with alchemy or new sonic arts granite or Ableton live.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 5, 2016)

samphony said:


> What about if you drag a region into the groove agent and work with that? But Kontakt should work as well is swift to time machine or time machine pro.
> 
> You could also rewire Ableton live into your daw and do your audio mangling there if you have a copy. As I'm a logic user I do these things with alchemy or new sonic arts granite or Ableton live.



You're an enabler. I guess I should stop being so slack and save up for Ableton. I've been putting it off and it's a wonderful tool for Sound Design! Any excuse huh!

I'm going to try Groove Agent. That is a fine idea. It is annoying me that I can't use the Midi Editing tools to do the same thing with Audio Files because it is easy to do etc!


----------

